# Rental Equipment For Your Next River Adventure



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2008)

Ceiba Adventures in Flagstaff, AZ is a rental equipment outfitter. We outfit trips on the Grand, San Juan, Salt and Verde Rivers. Please feel free to contact us for a price quote for your next River Adventure. Let's Go Boating! Ceiba Adventures - River Outfitting Services; Adventure Travel


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Ceiba and the people that operate the company ROCK!!


----------

